# Water Lettuce!



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

I just picked up a group of these I've always wanted to keep water lettuce, but never got around to doing it until now. I have them outside in full sun as of yesterday to take advantage of the nice weather we've been having and I was just wondering if there was anything I should be concerned about regarding keeping this plant in outdoor conditions. As well as any care tips as to how to grow it properly in an aquarium setting as well. Feel free to share tips pictures and any previous or current experience with this plant


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Supposedly it'll grow without even trying although my piranha shred it to bits in a few days.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Though i dont think it needs much light, you might want to suspend the light over the tank so it can light the whole surface better.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

^^ good tip, I think I might try that.


----------

